# Discount codes not working ?



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking to buy 2 waxes from you's but when entering the discount code Jan-2015 or D-World it's not changing any price the two waxes are showing £5 off each as standard, are the discount codes already applied to products ?


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Colin.

Discount codes dont apply to existing sale products; those waxes you wanted were already 10% off but what I have done is removed their sale price meaning you will get the 15% discount if you now use the code from their RRP.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

A wwww I see thank you very much it's appreciated I will put my order in for them in the morning once I finish work  when do the deliverys re start ? 5th of janurary I pressure ?


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

No problem.

The deliveries are currently already going out (dependent on courier/royal mail schedules) just at a slower pace.. we will be back to full strength by Monday.


----------



## redbull3k7 (May 18, 2014)

hi do ay of the codes apply to the polishing machines as just tried the d-world on the DAS-6 PRO Auto Finesse Revitalise Kit and it doesn't work so im assuming theres no discounts on machines ?

thanks


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

redbull3k7 said:


> DAS-6 PRO Auto Finesse Revitalise Kit


No unfortunately not; kits are usually discounted anyway compared to the standard price of buying each item separately so codes do not apply to these.

However, you still earn loyalty points on these purchases for discount on future orders which when combined with above is a decent saving.


----------

